# 2011 Felt F3 w/Easton Fork and 25mm tire



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

Just an FYI. I just bought Easton EC90 SL Carbon Wheels along with 25mm tires (Continental GP 4000s). The back tire fits just fine, but the Easton Forks will not allow a 25mm tire. It will actually spin nicely, but as soon as your tire gets dirty you can hear it start to rub; the clearance is just that close. I now run a 23mm on the Front and a 25mm on the back. Other brands may work, but definitely check your clearance. Working well.


----------



## tigerleghorn (Oct 24, 2013)

Gumbyman said:


> Just an FYI. I just bought Easton EC90 SL Carbon Wheels along with 25mm tires (Continental GP 4000s). The back tire fits just fine, but the Easton Forks will not allow a 25mm tire. It will actually spin nicely, but as soon as your tire gets dirty you can hear it start to rub; the clearance is just that close. I now run a 23mm on the Front and a 25mm on the back. Other brands may work, but definitely check your clearance. Working well.


That's interesting. Here in the UK and on the TDF as well, 25mm seems the "go to" tyre size given our dreadful side roads.

I'm have no probs running Conti GP4000S in a 25 on my Z85 but I would like to use them on the F4 2014 I plan to buy in the New Year.

Maybe Felt should look to cater for the increasingly used 25mm boots on the F frames. If they're good enough for the peloton.....


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tigerleghorn said:


> That's interesting. Here in the UK and on the TDF as well, 25mm seems the "go to" tyre size given our dreadful side roads.
> 
> I'm have no probs running Conti GP4000S in a 25 on my Z85 but I would like to use them on the F4 2014 I plan to buy in the New Year.
> 
> Maybe Felt should look to cater for the increasingly used 25mm boots on the F frames. If they're good enough for the peloton.....



Like the OP said, it was the *Easton fork*, not the Felt frame or Felt fork.

Argos boys run 24mm and 25mm tubulars in their F series forks without a problem. Your 2014 F4 will be no exception. 25mm tires fit just fine.

-SD


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

The 2011 F3 used Easton forks if I recall as the back up fork that year. I am a fan of Easton so I'm OK with this situation. Tigerleghorn, enjoy the F4 you'll love it!


----------

